# Control de pulsos sincronizados con la red electrica



## criscob83 (Nov 21, 2005)

Necesito que me ayuden con el diseño de un control de ancho de pulso asi como lo pongo en la figurita, ya hice uno con 2 555 pero no estan sincronizados con la red electrica y el de la figurita como puse esta sincronizado, pero tengo dudas de como diseñar el control que me regule los anchos de pulsos, por ejemplo que una lamparita tarde mas tiempo encendida y menos tiempo apagado por decir algo espero me puedan ayudar

añado imagen de apoyo


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 21, 2005)

Creo que tu idea con 555 puede ser la correcta y suficiente si utilizas para disparar el monoastable, un detector de cruce por cero. 

Este circuito dispara un pulso cada vez que la sinusoide pasa de positivo a negativo y viceversa. 

De esta forma podrías sincronizar el disparo al doble de la frecuencia de la red (que igual te serviría para tu propósito).

Aquí hay una monografía que te expone un circuito simple para hacer un detector de este tipo.

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos25/control-potencia-tcp/control-potencia-tcp.shtml

Para regular el tiempo de alta, debes modificar el producto RC del monoastable. En el caso del 555, el factor es 1.1*R*C para una configuración de monoastable típica. 

Usando un preselector podrías escoges entre varios valores de R y C o un potenciómetro si lo que quieres es variar R solamente. Así podrás modificar el ancho del pulso.

Otra idea sería utilizar un Fototriac de paso por cero.  El fototriac es una optocupla u optoacoplador que tiene en la salida, un triac capaz de detectar un cruce por cero. Cuando un cruce por cero sucede, el triac conmuta a conducción.

En realidad, un circuito de detección de cruce por cero no es más que un comparador de señal hecho con operacionales (fíjate en el anexo que tiene otro circuito que pudieras probar).

Al no exponer más en profundidad el requerimiento y esquema de tu diseño o que tiempos de alta pretendes manejar, no te puedo dar valores específicos.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 22, 2005)

ya tengo tu idea me parece buena y mas sencila que la mia la implementaré pero también quiero hacer la otra es que la tengo que hacer
tengo esta configuración de 555 la saque del tocci de sistemas digitales, lo que no le entiendo es donde insertar el pulso de entrada que sale del 7414??? lo demás creo que lo entiendo con solo cambiar el valor de una resistencia y que los demás sean constantes, por ejemplo puedo variar Ra con un potenciometro eso si lo tengo claro pero, y lo demás que sea constante, el voltaje que sale del 7414 se mete en la pata 8???, lo simularé de todas maneras y te aviso
te añado la imagen del 555 que quiero usar


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 22, 2005)

El circuito que estás usando está en una configuración ASTABLE. Este circuito oscila todo el tiempo en modo "free running" y por lo tanto no tienes ningún tipo de control de disparo y no parece ser el circuito más idóneo para la aplicación que pretendes.

Como en cualquier caso debes utilizar un pulso que te indique cuando generar el pulso; (como lo que te comenté del cruce por cero por ejemplo), tendrás que tener una configuración diferente que te permita "disparar" el pulso cuando lo necesites.

Para esto puedes usar un circuito como el que te anexo y que coloca al 555 en configuración monoastable. Como trigger usarías la señal de control de sincronismo ((en lugar del interruptor colocarías el pulso que genera el circuito de cruce por cero) y el tiempo del pulso lo controlarías variando de alguna forma los valores de R y C.

El tiempo que dura el pulso es 1.1*R*C por lo que te puedes hacer una tabla de valores de R y C para varios "tiempos" que desees o intentar variar únicamente R mediante un potenciómetro.

La salida de este monoastable pasaría a controlar el gate del triac, el cual entraría en conducción durante la duración del pulso del oscilador.

El 7414 deberá usarse para invertir la señal del trigger pues el monoastable dispara con pulsos negativos. La secuencia sería:

Pulso de cruce por cero --> inversión (7414) --> trigger (salida del 7414 hacia pin 2 del 555) --->Control del gate (Salida del 555, pin 3, hacia el gate del triac)

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 22, 2005)

simule el circuito que me diste, pero no me funciona me marca que no existe o algo asi hasta la entrada del op todo esta bien en la simulacion pero de ahi no sale nada, necesito corregirlo
utilizo multisim 8, o que programa me recomiendas tengo circuit maker y orcad 10( no instalado)
o lo armo sin simular????????
agrego mi archivo de simulación le di vueltas y no lo hice funcionar


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 22, 2005)

> simule el circuito que me diste, pero no me funciona me marca que no existe o algo asi hasta la entrada del op todo esta bien en la simulacion pero de ahi no sale nada, necesito corregirlo



No entiendo esto, ¿funciona la simulación o no?

criscob83, déjame bajarme el demo de multisim que son 75 Mb, instalarlo y te respondo.

Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 22, 2005)

la simulacion tiene muchos errores de componentes no entiendo por que si estan bien colocados, el lm324 dice que no se encuentra o algo asi y no sale nada a la salida del 324
al variar al valor del potenciometro cambio el ancho del pulso???? o es para mover el cruce por cero??? lo voy a inentar simular de nuevo, por que en circuit maker tampoco sale nada
lo armaré y lo veré en un osciloscopio de la escuela a ver si es lo que busco
muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 22, 2005)

1) El cruce por cero no lo puedes variar. Si tu entrada es una onda sinusoidal, el circuito dispara un pulso cada vez que esa onda cruza por cero.

2) El monoastable no es el detector del cruce por cero, es otro circuito. Lo que haces es usar el tren de pulsos que te genera el circuito detector de cruce por cero para que se dispare otro pulso a la salida del monoestable el cual puedes variar a tu antojo.

3) El monastable tal como te lo anexé, requiere de un pulso de disparo a tierra o negativo para que genere a su salida un pulso de duración determinada.

4) Ésta duración determinada del pulso, vales aproximadamente 1,1 * R * C donde R y C son la resistencia y el condensador que utilizastes para construir el monoastable.

5) Si en lugar de R colocas un potenciómetro; al moverlo te variará el tiempo del pulso que sale del monoastable, siendo éste más largo o mas corto ahora dependiendo del valor de R que tome el potenciómetro. Cada vez que el circuito de cruce por cero genere su pulso, el monoastable sacará a su salida un pulso de la duración que diseñastes. 

Haz *"click"* en el esquema que te anexo a ver si me explico (está un poco grande para que veas con detalle el dibujo).

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## oscareev (Jul 12, 2009)

voy a hacer el cruce por cero! muy bueno


----------



## yaestoyaqui (Abr 8, 2010)

EN en cto de monografias..  como hago pa saber el valor de las resistencias y condensadores   (marcelo)


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola Yaestoyaquí, bienvenido al foro.



yaestoyaqui dijo:


> EN en cto de monografias..  como hago pa saber el valor de las resistencias y condensadores   (marcelo)


Una pregunta bien formulada ya está medio respondida. En tu caso la respuesta está muuuuuy lejos.

Si pretendés una respuesta clara, hacé un planteo claro de lo que necesitás, y mostrá lo que hiciste/calculaste/supusiste, porque si esperás que alguien haga tu tarea y te lo dé todo servido... vas mal por acá.

Saludos


----------



## manolin77 (May 23, 2011)

Buenas noches
Solicito si es posible su ayuda para poder terminar este proyecto, es un control en AC de una carga AC como una bombilo de 100W,el circuitio consta de: un detector de cruce por cero que dispara un 555 en configuraciòn PWM que controla un triac, la pregunta es como implemento un detector de flanco en bajada.
Porque resulta que el circuito funciona bien sin carga, pero si conecto la carga no funciona.
El circuito es tomado de uno publicado en este mismo foro.

Gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar.

Manolin77


----------

